# "Smiling" LOL



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I was trying to teach D a couple new tricks last night! Smiling was one of them! LOL! Is this something you can really train your dog to do, or is it usually a natural thing that some dogs do and some dont? I put peanut butter on his gums and it did work... and as he did it I said ... Awww Smile and he looked at me like I was stupid haha! He wasnt amused but I was. Ill get the pics I took on here when I get off work, but if you have any suggestions, throw em my way!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Just to be specific, by smiling I mean showing there teeth. I want him to do it on command. Too much to ask?


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

I want Monster to do this on command, too! I think peanut butter is the best way to teach tricks...that's how we've learned all of our tricks around here. A while ago we learned "don't cry" where I say it and he lies down and rolls on his side and covers his nose with his paws. (I think some sites say "hide" for this one) it's quite cute...and we taught it with the peanut butter...first as a reward then I started dabbing a tiny bit on his nose that he did it to get it off. 

Either way, I think the pb on the teeth should work, it might take a while though, that seems like it would be a tough one to catch on to.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

ILoveAMonster said:


> I want Monster to do this on command, too! I think peanut butter is the best way to teach tricks...that's how we've learned all of our tricks around here. A while ago we learned "don't cry" where I say it and he lies down and rolls on his side and covers his nose with his paws. (I think some sites say "hide" for this one) it's quite cute...and we taught it with the peanut butter...first as a reward then I started dabbing a tiny bit on his nose that he did it to get it off.
> 
> Either way, I think the pb on the teeth should work, it might take a while though, that seems like it would be a tough one to catch on to.


Too cute, Im trying this one tonight! How long did it take them to catch on?


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> Too cute, Im trying this one tonight! How long did it take them to catch on?


two days, tops. I was very repetitive..but he never got tired of the trick because of the peanut butter. (And the reward was a small spoonful of pb everytime he did it on his own lol)
It's my favorite trick, I started by telling him to lie down, and then I did the rest like I explained above...and then he has made it his own trick by lying on his side everytime..which works for me. 

This one was so much easier than roll-over...which took us a few months of randomly trying to "get-it"


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

ILoveAMonster said:


> two days, tops. I was very repetitive..but he never got tired of the trick because of the peanut butter. (And the reward was a small spoonful of pb everytime he did it on his own lol)
> It's my favorite trick, I started by telling him to lie down, and then I did the rest like I explained above...and then he has made it his own trick by lying on his side everytime..which works for me.
> 
> This one was so much easier than roll-over...which took us a few months of randomly trying to "get-it"


I cant get him to lay down to save my life... all he does lol not to belittle poor Diesel, but all he does is 
*sit
*shake
*shake other hand
*ignore it
*sit pretty
*and bow
Bowing is the closest we can get to lay down, haha


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

My boyfriend is trying to teach Rosco to roll over......it's pretty funny to watch. He actually rolled over twice on his own......but now if you ask him to roll over, he just looks at you like you have two heads.


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> I cant get him to lay down to save my life... all he does lol not to belittle poor Diesel, but all he does is
> *sit
> *shake
> *shake other hand
> ...


We have...
*sit
*shake
*other paw 
*lie down
*roll over
*don't cry
*go get it (does this count?)
*go lie down..(this was accidently taught...but he'll go lie down nowhere near me...lol.)
and I'm not sure if this counts either..but he can distinguish from the front door or the back door. It's quite cute.


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

oh! and he also knows "look!"


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

D is learning, slowly but surely. If I say "ignore it" or "ignore me" he will turn his head away or turn completely around with his back to me... Its probably his cutest trick so far! D's "Look" is "Waatcchhh it"... lol ... I think I need to learn to stick to one word commands, but most came by accident!


----------



## Lacy Licksalot (Nov 13, 2007)

Dixie smiles when she gets all happy, she just started doing it when she was about a year old.... It's kind of funny really because she looks more like she got a whiff of something that smelled bad rather than a smile....


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

So far NorCal pack has trained me to:

fix meals
take 'em for walk
play in back yard
fix meals
brush coats
buy toys
fix meals


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> D is learning, slowly but surely. If I say "ignore it" or "ignore me" he will turn his head away or turn completely around with his back to me... Its probably his cutest trick so far! D's "Look" is "Waatcchhh it"... lol ... I think I need to learn to stick to one word commands, but most came by accident!



How old is he?


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

What a great trick! I want to teach that!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

ILoveAMonster said:


> How old is he?


He just turned a year in October!


----------



## Goehringteaches (Oct 6, 2007)

Brutus will show his teeth when he's in trouble. We call it "snarling". However, if you get real excited and happy with him, you can say smile and he'll show the teeth just like when he's been bad and shows them! We didn't have to teach him anything. He just did it on his own.


----------

